# tuners?



## lowe1648 (Nov 26, 2013)

Has anyone installed a tuner from hydro tech? Was the a noticeable difference in volume of noise? I saw the offer a phase kit that adds a substantial amount of HP to my 40hp Yamaha. I've been looking to upgrade to a 60/40 but with their kit I would end up with similar HP with close to a 120 lbs less on the transom.


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh man.. mod that thing brutha!!

If you dont get any answers here about exhaust n head mods go over to screamandfly.com..


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Nov 26, 2013)

a few guys around here have them. I had a friends dad put a hydro tec tuner and 50hp carbs on his yammi and I wanna say it gained between 250-500rpm. Been a while but think that was it. It doesn't make them a whole lot louder. They have a nice tone. The hydro tec tuner is just the stock one that's been cut down a few inches and had a bell welded on the end of it. If you wanna read up on modding the yammi's you can go on boatracingfacts to. I know the diffence between the 40hp tuner and the 50hp is the 50is square and the 40hp is rounded. I've built my own tuners for my omc's. The yammi's are just smaller versions of the omc 60hp. It's no that hard to make one. Longer tuner has more low end and shorter ones have better top end but less bottom end. If I had to guess looking at the hydro tec tuner they just add a bell about 3- 31/2 inches long by 2 1/2X 1 3/4 Something in that neighbor hood. 
I say mod it but I don't know that I'd go the hydro tec route. Better performance can be had for less if you do a little research.


----------



## semojetman (Nov 26, 2013)

I put a hydrotec tuner in my 90/65 yamaha when I rebuilt it.
It gave it a nice tone. Not extremely loud like drilling your exhaust.

I cant vouch for performance because I did several things at once.


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 27, 2013)

Prior to doing any mod's at all brother get a tach of some sorts..

GPS is nice but RPM's dont lie..


----------



## reedjj (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a 2 stroke, 2002 yamaha 40 TLR. After reading your post I checked hydro tec's page. They dont claim any specific hp gains. If I could get 60/40 performance out of my lightweight 2 smoker Id be all in!


----------



## lowe1648 (Nov 27, 2013)

They now offer one of their phase kits. Which includes carbs head and tuner. They say it adds 20 HP and being just over 900$ it seems like a direction I might go.


----------



## reedjj (Nov 28, 2013)

20 hp added to a 40hp motor? Seems too good to be true.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Nov 28, 2013)

I'd guess closer to around 15hp, or at least for the jets. Kinda depends on what rpm they dyno'ed them at. Read and old post on boatracingfacts that talked about modding the 40hp Yamaha and they say the old style offset heads do better after having them shaved then the hydro tec head or the newer shaved heads. I'd ask hydro tec how high the compression would be with there head.


----------

